# Pulled in



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Cute service


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ur poco is easy! Ours wont allow pentrations in back of ct cab and enter and exit MUST be opposite corners!


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

What is being used for the service disconnect?


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> Ur poco is easy! Ours wont allow pentrations in back of ct cab and enter and exit MUST be opposite corners!





hardworkingstiff said:


> What is being used for the service disconnect?


 200 amp main breaker panel and 200 amp fused disconnect


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> Ur poco is easy! Ours wont allow pentrations in back of ct cab and enter and exit MUST be opposite corners!


Denny, where are you at and what POCO are you talking about


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

LOL @ "cute"


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> Denny, where are you at and what POCO are you talking about


Ppl in pa


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Clintmiljavac said:


> 400 amp service. Took 2.5 to pull in and terminate


I don't see anything grounding the CT cabinet.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> Denny, where are you at and what POCO are you talking about


 
Same rules here for Central Va, Dominion


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I don't see anything grounding the CT cabinet.


It is the rigid that goes to meter base. We can not pass a ground thru a ct cabinet or if it is a regular service grounding goes from panel to the outsd by itself. They just want service conductors in them and that's it


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> ur poco is easy! Ours wont allow pentrations in back of ct cab and enter and exit must be opposite corners!


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Why are the expansion sleeves fully bottomed out?


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

butcher733 said:


> Why are the expansion sleeves fully bottomed out?


Well if the ground settles they will expand out


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Clintmiljavac said:


> Well if the ground settles they will expand out


 
What about when the ground freezes and pushes up? They should be midstroke


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> What about when the ground freezes and pushes up? They should be midstroke


I didn't think about that! Good that the pipe is buried below frost line


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

The poco I deal with the most would deny hook up over those sleeves. Lucky you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

butcher733 said:


> The poco I deal with the most would deny hook up over those sleeves. Lucky you.:thumbsup:


That sucks


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

You did not leave any room on you expansion joints!!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Clintmiljavac said:


> It is the rigid that goes to meter base. We can not pass a ground thru a ct cabinet or if it is a regular service grounding goes from panel to the outsd by itself. They just want service conductors in them and that's it


That does not meet code, you have to bond the neutral to the CT cabinet.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> Ppl in pa


http://www.pplelectric.com/Business...of+Contents/master+sketch+table/sketch+14.htm


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

BBQ said:


> That does not meet code, you have to bond the neutral to the CT cabinet.


The utility has different standards and that is what they want


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Clintmiljavac said:


> The utility has different standards and that is what they want


Well, what you have there is unsafe and I bet it is not 'what your utility wants'.

Take a look at a standard meterbase you install for this power company and I bet you would see that the neutral lugs are connected directly to the enclsure. 

I am not talking about the GEC to the ground rod.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> Ppl in pa


 
Good to know, most of my work is in PECO territory and they allow it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Clintmiljavac said:


> The utility has different standards and that is what they want


via note 'N' ?

so just where do they want the MBJ?

it's gotta be _somewhere....._

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> via note 'N' ?
> 
> so just where do they want the MBJ?
> 
> ...


Surely he has an MBJ at the service disconect inside but regarless of the MBJ at the service disconnect that CT can still needs to be bonded to the grounded conductor.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

and i agree BBQ......mutliple MBJ debate aside.....gotta have one! 


now if all that gear was emt, i could possibly see the poco's rationale being it all bonded _back out_ from the MBJ.....

_and quit callin' me Shirley!_

~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> and i agree BBQ......mutliple MBJ debate aside.....gotta have one! ~CS~


Steve, the bond in the CT cabinetdoes not meet the definition of a main bonding jumper.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i guess i'm thinkin' xformers McClary.....my bad...~CS~


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> Good to know, most of my work is in PECO territory and they allow it.


O hate workin in peco, havent in a while but they dont do anything? Hell u gotta pull in hivolt there dont ya? ..... Thats what i hated about estimating 3 diff utiliteis and each did diff amounts of work! By far ppl does most! They will pull secondary of service on commercial and terminate them! Met ed gpu.... Forget that. And peco doesnt do didly!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> now if all that gear was emt, i could possibly see the poco's rationale being it all bonded _back out_ from the MBJ.....


You would count on EMT to handle the unfused fault current from the utility?

From what the OP said he is counting on an RMC running to the meter base to ground the CT enclosure, I have no idea how that would be. 


This would be my ~_unguarded transformer in public_~ I think he has a potentially dangerous installation here. :jester:


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

We bond at the disconnect or panel not in there meter base or ct cabinet


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Did you pull the wire in by hand or with a little tugger? Very pretty, I like the expansion joints.


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

123electric said:


> Did you pull the wire in by hand or with a little tugger? Very pretty, I like the expansion joints.


Pulled in by hand it's 130' to a pedestal straight w/2 90s,little lube. What's the deal with everyone and pretty!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

BBQ said:


> This would be my ~_unguarded transformer in public_~ I think he has a potentially dangerous installation here. :jester:


 
_touche_' BBQ :thumbsup:

something that might apply would be 90.2(B), depending on juristiction....

~CS~


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

Well my service passed today and I asked about the grounding in ct cabinet, inspector told me that he has been arguing w/utility to get this changed as of now they don't want anything in the ct but the feeders and there wires to ct's.


----------

